# Marchegiani, Bergomi, Di Canio Ambro e co su Verona Milan 1-3.



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"

Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."

Di Canio:"Abbiamo visto quello che ha fatto Leao. Lui e Tonali su tutti ma anche gli altri lavorano. Leao è cresciuto molto anche nella lucidità del passaggio vincente. Il Milan ha quattro giocatori da squadra top europea: Leao, Theo, Tonali e Maignan. Poi faccio fatica a trovarne altri da top club. Questo dà ancora più meriti alla società".

Ambro"Il Milan l'ha risolta con le qualità dei suoi giocatori. Leao è un fattore che decide per la facilità con cui salta l'uomo. E' immarcabile. Il Milan rimane sempre in partita. E' difficile che esca. Questa squadra difficilmente ha avuto momenti continui di difficoltà. Quello che stanno facendo è forte. Il Milan è solido, con qualcosa di meno delle altre a livello qualitativo. E questo dà l'idea del grande lavoro. Meglio giocare prima dell'Inter? Sì, così il Milan non sarà condizionato. Chi comprare l'anno prossimo? Se Ibra va via, deve prendere un centravanti già pronto. Origi potrebbe arrivare anche per giocare".

Parolo:"Grande partita di Kessie.Ha dato equilibrio e sostanza. Tutte le scelte della società si sono dimostrate azzeccate, dal riscatto di Tonali a Kalulu".

In aggiornamento


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali"
> 
> ...


Calendario a favore? Oddio, Atalanta in lotta per l'Europa ed il Sassuolo fuori non mi sembrano favorevoli.

Comunque sarà una settimanaccia, prepariamoci. Per i deboli di cuore é meglio astenersi  , aggiungiamoci che Pioli ha aizzato Cassano, che seppur non conta nulla non ci andrà leggero.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


Noi overperformiamo.
Voi overporcate però.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Zenos (8 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che la Marmotta chiamerà Capi di stato per giocare in contemporanea.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Maggio 2022)

Quanto sarebbe bello se l'inter non vincesse a Cagliari. 
Dio mio che sogno.


----------



## numero 3 (8 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Calendario a favore? Oddio, Atalanta in lotta per l'Europa ed il Sassuolo fuori non mi sembrano favorevoli.
> 
> Comunque sarà una settimanaccia, prepariamoci. Per i deboli di cuore é meglio astenersi  , aggiungiamoci che Pioli ha aizzato Cassano, che seppur non conta nulla non ci andrà leggero.



Bhe incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile però Sassuolo in vacanza, Atalanta in fase di ricambio e smobilitazione , l'inter ha Samp e Cagliari semi-nobili in lotta per non retrocedere con in mezzo una finale con i Gobbi. 
A calendario invertito saremmo già scomunicati per le bestemmie.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kaw (8 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


Io penso che quella di stasera fosse la partita più difficile dal punto di vista ambientale, e per tutta la settimana che è passata.
Settimana prossima San Siro sarà una bolgia ma l'Atalanta è molto più forte del Verona, e si sta giocando le coppe. Il Verona alla fine non si giocava nulla, e, a parte le chiacchiere, queste cose hanno un effetto.
Però anche l'Inter avrà avversari in lotta per qualcosa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Maggio 2022)

Alla domenica sportiva il conduttore di cui ora nn ricordo il nome ha detto chiaro e tondo che abbiamo avuto torti arbitrali soprattutto con lo Spezia.
Per il resto tutti sul carro a fare i complimenti più a Maldini e Massara che Pioli


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

che sta dicendo adesso Ambrosini ?
assurdo, per lui il Milan ha avuto meno assenze decisive dell'inter e del napoli nella stagione
sono anni che abbiamo tutte le sfighe possibili tra infortuni e covid


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sta dicendo adesso Ambrosini ?
> assurdo, per lui il Milan ha avuto meno assenze decisive dell'inter e del napoli nella stagione
> sono anni che abbiamo tutte le sfighe possibili tra infortuni e covid


Ci manca da metà anno il centrale titolare... Abbiamo dovuto giocare con Gabbia Kalulu ad un certo punto, Rebic assente tutta la stagione e Giroud unica punta. Idue titolari a centrocampo in coppa d'Africa un mese e mezzo... Florenzi rotto spesso e anche Calabria le sue se le è fatte, Theo ha avuto il covid e abbiamo dovuto giocare il derby di andata con Er sentenza Ballo Giuè... Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno


----------



## jumpy65 (9 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ci manca da metà anno il centrale titolare... Abbiamo dovuto giocare con Gabbia Kalulu ad un certo punto, Rebic assente tutta la stagione e Giroud unica punta. Idue titolari a centrocampo in coppa d'Africa un mese e mezzo... Florenzi rotto spesso e anche Calabria le sue se le è fatte, Theo ha avuto il covid e abbiamo dovuto giocare il derby di andata con Er sentenza Ballo Giuè... Sicuramente dimentico qualcuno


dimentichi Maignan


----------



## sampapot (9 Maggio 2022)

in fatto di assenze non siamo secondi a nessuno...se poi aggiungiamo il gol non concesso contro lo spezia (sul 2-1 per noi dubito che lo spezia avrebbe vinto, visto che non ci sarebbe il capovolgimento di fronte sulla stessa azione), il gol di braccio dell'udinese e il rigore non dato al toro in torino-inter....a quest'ora saremmo tutti in piazza a far festa. Ad ogni modo, domenica sarà pur tosta contro l'atalanta, ma l'inter a cagliari dovrà sudarsela, visto che i sardi devono salvarsi


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Marchegiani:"Doppio passo avanti per il Milan che ora ha un calendario a favore. I due gol di Tonali dimostrano come il Milan prepara con attenzione le partite, su di lui c'era Ilic il meno difensivo dei centrocampisti. Leao è il giocatore più decisivo del campionato"
> 
> Bergomi:"Il Milan reagisce sempre bene, è sempre in partita. Ed ha due giocatori sopra gli altri come Leao e Tonali. Il Milan è costruito bene, ha giocatori che saltano l'uomo. Dietro hanno trovato Kalulu. Portano dentro i terzini."
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Alkampfer (9 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Alla domenica sportiva il conduttore di cui ora nn ricordo il nome ha detto chiaro e tondo che abbiamo avuto torti arbitrali soprattutto con lo Spezia.
> Per il resto tutti sul carro a fare i complimenti più a Maldini e Massara che Pioli


pensa che ho visto commentare sui forum dell'inter che abbiamo avuto noi episodi a favore ....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Calendario a favore? Oddio, Atalanta in lotta per l'Europa ed il Sassuolo fuori non mi sembrano favorevoli.
> 
> Comunque sarà una settimanaccia, prepariamoci. Per i deboli di cuore é meglio astenersi  , aggiungiamoci che Pioli ha aizzato Cassano, che seppur non conta nulla non ci andrà leggero.


Latalanta è tosta ma nelle ultime 5 ne ha vinte 2..linter andrà a Cagliari che si gioca la salvezza magari a -5..avrebbero grande pressione..

Ovvio noi dobbiamo fare il nostro.. Il pari me lo vorrei tenere buono x Sassuolo


----------



## Buciadignho (9 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Latalanta è tosta ma nelle ultime 5 ne ha vinte 2..linter andrà a Cagliari che si gioca la salvezza magari a -5..avrebbero grande pressione..
> 
> Ovvio noi dobbiamo fare il nostro.. Il pari me lo vorrei tenere buono x Sassuolo


Per me non esistono partite facili. L'anno scorso il Cagliari salvo (con tanto di celebrazione post salvezza scoperta poco prima della partita) per poco non ci infilava il frittatone... ma nel calcio é pieno, azi a memoria sono più le squadre che non hanno più obbiettivi a causare problemi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

Di Canio lo trovo insopportabile. Arrogante, sempre la solita cantilena che sanno anche i sassi che le squadre di Premier sono forti e la serie A fa schifo.


----------



## -Lionard- (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Di Canio lo trovo insopportabile. Arrogante, sempre la solita cantilena che sanno anche i sassi che le squadre di Premier sono forti e la serie A fa schifo.


Esatto, ultimamente poi se ne esce sempre con le solite domande "quanti del Milan giocherebbero in una big europea?". Siamo i primi a parlare dei limiti di questa rosa ma è una domanda furba e tendenziosa perchè neanche nella Juve da 90/100 punti c'erano tanti giocatori che avrebbero trovato posto nel Real, nel City o nel Bayern. Intanto nella doppia semifinale tra Real e City si sono visti orrori difensivi raccapriccianti per cui magari un Tomori o un Maignan non li schiferei se fossi nel Real che gira con Nacho e Militao. Del resto mi risulta che i blancos abbiano preso Rudiger, quello già etichettato come "pippa" da espertoni come Di Canio, che intanto si è vinto pure una Champions da protagonista. Che poi Kessie a zero mi sembra che vada al Barcellona e non è neanche tra i 4 che aveva citato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Maggio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Esatto, ultimamente poi se ne esce sempre con le solite domande "quanti del Milan giocherebbero in una big europea?". Siamo i primi a parlare dei limiti di questa rosa ma è una domanda furba e tendenziosa perchè neanche nella Juve da 90/100 punti c'erano tanti giocatori che avrebbero trovato posto nel Real, nel City o nel Bayern. Intanto nella doppia semifinale tra Real e City si sono visti orrori difensivi raccapriccianti per cui magari un Tomori o un Maignan non li schiferei se fossi nel Real che gira con Nacho e Militao. Del resto mi risulta che i blancos abbiano preso Rudiger, quello già etichettato come "pippa" da espertoni come Di Canio, che intanto si è vinto pure una Champions da protagonista. Che poi Kessie a zero mi sembra che vada al Barcellona e non è neanche tra i 4 che aveva citato.



Lascia perdere, il Sky Calcio Club non lo guardo mai, piuttosto mi faccio due risate sulla Bobo TV il luned' sera ascoltato le Cassanate e Lele Adani. Quantomeno parlano di calcio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, il Sky Calcio Club non lo guardo mai, piuttosto mi faccio due risate sulla Bobo TV il luned' sera ascoltato le Cassanate e Lele Adani. Quantomeno parlano di calcio.


Un fenomeno che prevedo spopolerà nel prossimo futuro.
La gente è stanca di giornalai venduti.


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pensa che ho visto commentare sui forum dell'inter che abbiamo avuto noi episodi a favore ....


Italiani, che vedono la pagliuzza degli altri e non vedono il proprio tronco.

Ma vale per tutti siamo poco inclini ad ammettere gli errori o a fare i complimenti a chi è più bravo di noi.

Ma vale in tutti i campi della vita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (9 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> pensa che ho visto commentare sui forum dell'inter che abbiamo avuto noi episodi a favore ....


Vabbè là sono esperti in vittimismo sarebbero capaci di dare colpa a Greta e agli alieni pure


----------



## Mika (9 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Latalanta è tosta ma nelle ultime 5 ne ha vinte 2..linter andrà a Cagliari che si gioca la salvezza magari a -5..avrebbero grande pressione..
> 
> Ovvio noi dobbiamo fare il nostro.. Il pari me lo vorrei tenere buono x Sassuolo


Io non voglio pari. Sei punti e siamo tutti felici


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2022)

Domenica prossima si gioca lo scudetto ragazzi, entrambe con due gare molto difficili, diverse ma ugualmente difficili, secondo me una delle due (speriamo non noi) domenica stecca. Noi però abbiamo un (mezzo) jolly, loro no.


----------

